# [SOLVED] Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??



## shen121212

These few days...I have been lagging terribly on CS...When I first start the game it's fine and everything but after a few about fifteen minutes it lags like crazy...And I can't type anything in console...or edit Option settings. I have bitdefender anti-virus and scanned my entire PC. I joined other servers to test and it still lags!

My computer specs are:

Processor: AMD Phenom 2.3 GHz Quad Core Processor
Operating System: Microsoft Windows Vista Business
Memory: 2GB
Graphics: ATI Radeon HD 4830
Hard Drive: 160GB

Before the last three days...I have never lagged a single time on CS. I did a fresh reinstall and still had same problems. I have Windows Firewall deactivated and use the BitDefender one. I haven't installed new hardware and there has been no updates for Windows...

My CS config is:

unbindall
bind "TAB" "+showscores"
bind "ENTER" "+attack"
bind "ESCAPE" "cancelselect"
bind "SPACE" "+jump"
bind "'" "+moveup"
bind "+" "sizeup"
bind "," "buyammo1"
bind "." "buyammo2"
bind "/" "+movedown"
bind "0" "slot10"
bind "1" "slot1"
bind "2" "slot2"
bind "3" "slot3"
bind "4" "slot4"
bind "5" "slot5"
bind "6" "slot6"
bind "7" "slot7"
bind "8" "slot8"
bind "9" "slot9"
bind ";" "+mlook"
bind "=" "pb menu"
bind "[" "name CALEFACTION|| SHeN"
bind "\" "cl_crosshair_size small"
bind "]" "name HAI"
bind "`" "toggleconsole"
bind "a" "+moveleft"
bind "b" "buy"
bind "c" "radio3"
bind "d" "+moveright"
bind "e" "+use"
bind "f" "impulse 100"
bind "g" "drop"
bind "h" "+commandmenu"
bind "i" "amx_givemoney @all 16000"
bind "j" "cheer"
bind "m" "chooseteam"
bind "n" "messagemode name"
bind "o" "buyequip"
bind "p" "amxmodmenu"
bind "q" "lastinv"
bind "r" "+reload"
bind "s" "+back"
bind "t" "impulse 201"
bind "u" "messagemode2"
bind "v" "+voicerecord"
bind "w" "+forward"
bind "x" "radio2"
bind "y" "messagemode"
bind "z" "radio1"
bind "~" "toggleconsole"
bind "UPARROW" "+forward"
bind "DOWNARROW" "+back"
bind "LEFTARROW" "+left"
bind "RIGHTARROW" "+right"
bind "ALT" "+strafe"
bind "CTRL" "+duck"
bind "SHIFT" "+speed"
bind "F1" "tg_m4ak"
bind "F2" "rze_helm"
bind "F3" "deagle"
bind "F4" "awp"
bind "F5" "hegren"
bind "F6" "flash"
bind "F7" "sgren"
bind "F8" "defuser"
bind "F9" "rebuy"
bind "DEL" "ToggleWav"
bind "END" "quit"
bind "KP_LEFTARROW" "slot3"
bind "KP_5" "slot5"
bind "KP_END" "slot1"
bind "KP_DOWNARROW" "slot4"
bind "KP_INS" "slot2"
bind "MWHEELDOWN" "+jump"
bind "MWHEELUP" "+duck"
bind "MOUSE1" "+attack"
bind "MOUSE2" "+attack2"
bind "MOUSE4" "stopsound"
bind "PAUSE" "pause"
_cl_autowepswitch "0"
_snd_mixahead "0.1"
ati_npatch "0"
ati_subdiv "0"
bgmvolume "1.000000"
bottomcolor "6"
brightness "2"
cl_allowdownload "1"
cl_allowupload "1"
cl_backspeed "400"
cl_cmdbackup "2"
cl_cmdrate "101"
cl_corpsestay "600.000000"
cl_crosshair_color "50 250 50"
cl_crosshair_size "small"
cl_crosshair_translucent "0"
cl_dlmax "96"
cl_download_ingame "1"
cl_dynamiccrosshair "0"
cl_forwardspeed "400"
cl_himodels "0"
cl_idealpitchscale "0.8"
cl_lc "1"
cl_logocolor "#Valve_Orange"
cl_logofile "lambda"
cl_lw "1"
cl_minmodels "0"
cl_radartype "0"
cl_righthand "0"
cl_shadows "1"
cl_timeout "300"
cl_updaterate "101"
cl_vsmoothing "0.05"
cl_weather "0"
con_color "255 255 250"
console "1.000000"
crosshair "1.000000"
fastsprites "0"
fps_max "101"
fps_modem "100"
gamma "3"
gl_dither "1"
gl_flipmatrix "0"
gl_fog "1"
gl_monolights "0"
gl_overbright "0"
gl_polyoffset "0.1"
hisound "1"
hpk_maxsize "4"
hud_capturemouse "1"
hud_centerid "1"
hud_draw "1"
hud_fastswitch "1"
hud_saytext_internal "1"
hud_takesshots "0"
joystick "0"
lookspring "0.000000"
lookstrafe "0.000000"
m_filter "0"
m_forward "1"
m_pitch "0.022"
m_side "0.8"
m_yaw "0.022"
model "gordon"
MP3FadeTime "2.0"
MP3Volume "0.800000"
mp_decals "0"
name "CALEFACTION|| SHeN"
net_graph "0.000000"
net_graphpos "2.000000"
net_scale "5"
r_bmodelhighfrac "5.0"
r_detailtextures "0"
s_a3d "0"
s_automax_distance "30.0"
s_automin_distance "2.0"
s_bloat "2.0"
s_distance "60"
s_doppler "0.0"
s_eax "0"
s_leafnum "0"
s_max_distance "1000.0"
s_min_distance "8.0"
s_numpolys "200"
s_polykeep "1000000000"
s_polysize "10000000"
s_refdelay "4"
s_refgain "0.4"
s_rolloff "1.0"
s_verbwet "0.25"
sensitivity "2.300000"
skin ""
spec_autodirector_internal "1"
spec_drawcone_internal "1"
spec_drawnames_internal "1"
spec_drawstatus_internal "1"
spec_mode_internal "2"
spec_pip "0"
suitvolume "0.250000"
sv_aim "1"
sv_voiceenable "0"
team ""
topcolor "30"
viewsize "110"
voice_enable "1"
voice_forcemicrecord "1"
voice_modenable "1"
voice_scale "1"
volume ".25"
setinfo "_vgui_menus" "0"
setinfo "_ah" "0"
setinfo "xredir" "0"
+mlook
+jlook
exec userconfig.cfg


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

Try disabling all anti-virus AND firewall (weather or not it's Windows or BitDifender)
What's your PSU wattage, make and model?
download Speedfan www.almico.com/sfdownload.php and post your temps


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Hi shen121212 and welcome to TSF,

Just to Clarify is it Net lag or fps lag?

Do what Sniper suggested disable A/V's and check your temps.
Also if to check the quallity of your Internet connection go here. http://www.dslreports.com/linequality
*Note* When running this test make sure no other application is using the net (IE, CSS, Steam, Xfire ect.)
You will receive a message at the top of the page when it is done. click it on go to report and post the link thats for the forums (i think). Dont worry too much about the latency unless your close to the server its testing.


----------



## shen121212

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

I tried disabling BitDefender's Anti-Virus and Firewall. It had the same result...

My PSU wattage is 535. It is not an internet lag because I have the same ping as always...And I can't test the internet bandwidth thing because it says "members only".

My temperatures are: 

Temp1: 44C Temp2: 38C Temp3: -128C HD0: 40C Core: 34C

Playing CS my temperatures are:

Temp1: 52C Temp2: 39C Temp3:-128C HD0: 40C Core: 40C

Every time I restart CS it's fine...until another 15 minutes where I lag like crazy.


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

got to www.speedtest.net and tell us the speed you get (preferably a screenshot

use the built in screenshot tool "snipping tool"

start menu
type "snip"
and then take a screenshot

does it lag offline? in any other game?


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

Well those temp are unbelievably high. Check to make sure there is no dust in your video card fan and any case fans.
You may need an aftermarket cooler what is your budget that you are willing to spend for some serious cooling? and probably a new case.


----------



## shen121212

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

I uploaded it's an attachment. And I lagged a few times when I was playing Left 4 Dead but I think it was because the server was far or something because it lagged right when I entered.


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

You have a fairly fast connection but that's not what I am concerned about, it's those temps, please do as I suggested.


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

those temps aren't too high but you should have this PSU

what case are you using and where are the fans located and which direction are they blowing?

your current isn't good enough

Corsair 650w
$110
after rebate $90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*



shen121212 said:


> Temp3: -128C
> 
> Playing CS my temperatures are:
> 
> Temp3:-128C


This is fine??


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

those temps aren't being read properly

can you post temps with PCwizard 2008
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*



5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Originally Posted by shen121212 View Post
> 
> Temp3: -128C
> 
> Playing CS my temperatures are:
> 
> Temp3:-128C
> 
> 
> 
> This is fine??
Click to expand...

Its more than likely the program is scanning a diode senor that does not exist. 


Also please try my link. http://www.dslreports.com/linequality It does not test your net speed but the quality of your phone line. It will detect packet loss to servers and any interference and then should give you steps to try and fix the issue (if any).


----------



## shen121212

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

I think the software is glitched too because...Negative 128? And that website you showed me doesn't work...it says I need to be a member. I don't think is my PSU either because I never installed new hardware and now it lags? Why not before? I'm going to buy a new heatsink + fan and another hard drive.


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

TRUST US, your PSU is weak, symptoms don't always show up immediately, sometimes it takes time for your system to have problems as perhaps it's getting what it needs, but the PSU degrades very quickly and then the system no longer gets what it needs.
Please try getting a new PSU.

If you have any doubts read 'Power Supply Information' in my signature.

here is some links to PSUs
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3438607&CatId=1483

and
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4434993&CatId=1483


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

@5niper

The Cooler Master "Extreme" series isn't a recommended buy

@shen121212
post your temps using PC wizard 2008
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

I always thought ANY Cooler Master were recommended


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

no only the Real Power Pro series is good


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

You will need to register at DSLreports.com to run the line quality test.


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

You have to pay for DSLreports.com....


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

Actually, there is a free membership (doesn't have very many benefits.) I registered last year with a free membership, and earlier this year I ran a line test.


----------



## shen121212

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

I think this is Steam's fault now...I was playing Left 4 Dead again and it lagged just like it does in CS! I doubt it's a hardware/internet connection problem.


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

Have you tried opening the ports for playing them online?


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

Have you bought the PSU yet?


----------



## shen121212

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

Hmm....I haven't done anything or bought anything and now it's fixed! It's been lag-free the past three days! Anyway...THANKS GUYS!!!


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

You can mark the thread solved from the Thread Tools.


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Counter-Strike 1.6 LAG??*

If the problem returns then just post back in this thread and we will be happy to help.
Is there anything you did to fix the problem?


----------



## shen121212

Nope, I have done nothing at all and it has not lagged since! (I hope I don't jinx myself)


----------



## McNinja

I still say that you should buy the PSU. Your current one is good for a doorstop and isn't sufficient enough for your computer.


----------

